# [solved]No filesystem could mount root

## LaoLiulaoliu

I download the kernel 2.6.27.4 from:www.kernel.org.

I configured it,then make && make modules_install && cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.27.4

vi /boot/grub/menu.lst

title   Gentoo

root    (hd0,9)

kernel  /kernel-2.6.27.4 root=/dev/sda5

/dev/sda10 is the /boot partition./dev/sda5 is my root partition.

When rebooting,an error came.

List of partition

No filesystem could mount root

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)

#lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

make menuconfig 

 Device Drivers  ---> 

           <M> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

                      <M>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

                      <M>     Cardbus IDE support (Delkin/ASKA/Workbit)

                      <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

                      [*]     IDE ACPI support

                      [*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support

                      <M>     generic/default IDE chipset support

                      <M>     Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

                      <M>     Intel PIIX/ICH chipsets support

            SCSI device support  --->

                       -*- SCSI device support

                      <*> SCSI disk support

             <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

                      [*]   ATA ACPI Support

                      [*]   SATA Port Multiplier support 

                      [*]   ATA SFF support

                      <*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support 

                      <M>     Generic ATA support

----------

## otisranson

 *LaoLiulaoliu wrote:*   

> I download the kernel 2.6.27.4 from:www.kernel.org.
> 
> I configured it,then make && make modules_install && cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.27.4
> 
> vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
> ...

 

Looks like your kernel line is wrong.

Check out http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3
```

Note the kernel line:

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

Try that, let me know.   :Smile: 

----------

## LaoLiulaoliu

 *LaoLiulaoliu wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
>            <M> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 
> ...

 

"lsmod" I found scsi_mod ,sd_mod ,libata ,ahci ,ata_genetic, piix

 Device Drivers  ---> 

           <M> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

                      <M>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

                      <M>     Cardbus IDE support (Delkin/ASKA/Workbit)

                      <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

                      [*]     IDE ACPI support

                      [*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support

                      <M>     generic/default IDE chipset support

                      <M>     Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

                      <M>     Intel PIIX/ICH chipsets support

            SCSI device support  --->

                       -*- SCSI device support                  (scsi_mod.ko)

                      <*> SCSI disk support                    (sd_mod.ko)

             <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->(libata.ko)

                      [*]   ATA ACPI Support

                      [*]   SATA Port Multiplier support 

<*>   AHCI SATA support (ahci.ko)

                      [*]   ATA SFF support

                      <M>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support (ata_piix.ko which don't need by default)

                      <*>     Generic ATA support              (ata_genetic.ko)

And I also change the :<M> Ext3 journalling file system support

To :<*> Ext3 journalling file system support

Then it works!

Yeah!

----------

